# Dr. Barbara Bradley Bolen Reviews IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn

http://ibs.about.com/b/2010/12/08/review-ibs-audio-program-100.htmhttp://ibs.about.com/od/resources/fr/IBS-Audio-Program-100-Review.htmReview: IBS Audio Program 100Wednesday December 8, 2010I would imagine that anyone who has ever Googled "IBS" has come across a discussion of the IBS Audio Program 100, also known as "Mike's Tapes". On many IBS discussion forums you will find stories of IBS sufferers who have found that the program has been very helpful in terms of reducing IBS symptoms. I finally had a chance to take a listen for myself. Read my review to decide if the IBS Audio Program 100 is something you might want to think about investing in:•Product Review: IBS Audio Program 100The IBS Audio Program 100 consists of a set of three CDS containing gut-directed hypnotherapy for home listening. A bonus CD offering an explanation of IBS is included for use by friends and family members. This home-based hypnotherapy option, commonly known as "Mike's Tapes" provides a nice alternative for those who are looking to try hypnotherapy for IBS based on research support for its effectiveness in reducing IBS symptoms. About the HypnotherapistHypnotherapy on the IBS Audio Program 100 CDs is provided by Michael Mahoney. According to the Healthy Audio web site, Mr. Mahoney practices hypnotherapy in England in clinical settings as well as through his own private practice. He is a member of several hypnotherapy professional organizations and has conducted research on the benefits of hypnotherapy for IBS. Mr. Mahoney has produced other hypnotherapy audio programs addressing a variety of health issues, including pain, anxiety, and breast cancer emotional recovery, as well as the IBS Audio Program 60 for use with children.Strong Points•The most obvious advantage of the IBS Audio Program 100 is that it offers a home-based IBS treatment option. This makes it ideal for IBS patients whose symptoms make it difficult for them to commit to attending treatment appointments outside of the home. The Audio Program also fills in the gap for individuals who live in areas in which no qualified hypnotherapists are available.•The CDs are professionally produced with excellent sound quality.•Mr. Mahoney's voice is soothing and comforting -- a pleasure to listen to.•The program includes an excellent and comprehensive discussion of IBS as a disorder, with a well-laid rationale for the use and benefits of hypnotherapy for IBS. The bonus CD is a nice add-on offering IBS education to non-sufferers.•Time commitment to the program is manageable, with most sessions taking 30 to 45 (relaxing) minutes per day.Shortcomings•The cost of the program might be prohibitive for those on limited budgets.•This home-based hypnotherapy program may not fully replace the experience of working one-on-one with a clinician. It would be nice to see some research comparing the effectiveness of audio programs versus live clinical sessions.Is the IBS Audio Program 100 for You?I was extremely impressed with the quality of the IBS Audio 100 program. Overall, the program provides a deeply relaxing experience that aims to modify unhealthy habitual ways of thinking about the disorder -- something that most IBS sufferers could benefit from. I do wish there was some research specifically focused on the effectiveness of the IBS Audio Program 100 for IBS, although if you surf the Internet, you will find a lot of anecdotal support. If the price is not an issue for you, the IBS Audio Program definitely seems to be a good option for those seeking relief of IBS symptoms..Disclosure: A review copy was provided by the publisher----A quick comment from the poster regarding price - The entire program with all sessions and support materials costs less than just one session of in-person therapy, and on-going support via email or phone is included in the purchase price.


----------



## BQ

Glad to see Dr Bolen doing a review! IMHO There is no telling how many people could be helped by this form of treatment. Definitely helped me get my life back.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Bump up for an inquiry - giving a bit of hope and encouragement...


----------



## cookies4marilyn

For newbies - we have had some questions, so bumping again! Do feel free to ask any questions, or to call 877-898-2539 - they are happy to help! There IS hope.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some encouraging feedback...September 13, 2011 Private Email from Elly in Florida: We just got back from a five week trek to Switzerland and then to NY. TELL MICHAEL THAT I AM WELL WITH NO SYMTOMS OF IBS FOR OVER A YEAR AND A HALF...July 31, 2011 FIVE Star Rating From Cheryl on Amazon.com Review: I have been battling IBS for most of my life (since I was 12) and nothing has put it in check until I listened to this (IBS Audio Program) hypnosis series. I had read about it years ago and was very skeptical as to how hypnosis could help my life long problem. I mean I was seeing the best GI specialists, taking the best medications, eating everything "right" but still having horrible issues. These tapes work! I am still amazed and very glad I decided to stop thinking this was nonsense and gave it a try. I believe it's worth every penny! August 3, 2011 From stressedinpdx from Portland, Oregon, on Amazon.com5.0 out of 5 stars It works! This review is from: IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis I have struggled with IBS for over 30 years now. I am a classic cycler (diarhea/constipation). My trigger is primarliy stress. I tried other things including medications and nothing really helped. Then I did this about 10 years ago. It was wonderful. I would say my IBS was about 75% better. A change in diet and exercise about 5 years ago almost took me to 100% better (similar changes in past were not good enough). I'm starting to have problems again and so therefore am about to start this program again. It is easy to do, can't hurt you (like some drugs or supplements) and is effective for me. It's so good that I am willing to repurchase if I can't find all the CDs at home! August 11, 2011 From Private Email from Dan D.: "I have had severe gastroparesis (stomach motility issues) and a hypersensitive gut for 3 years now. My symptoms include primarily retching and heaving with no vomiting for hours on end all day long, everyday. Aside from homeopathy and a whole lot of ginger, the thing that has helped me most is the IBS Audio Program by Mike Mahoney." July 31, 2011 From LifeGoesOn in Salt Lake City on IBS Group: I just wanted to give an update on this program because I know how scary it can be to try something new. I made it through the whole 100 days and finished in the beginning of July. Although I still suffer with IBS, I would consider this to be the most beneficial treatment I have had so far. The difference now is that I have control. I will feel myself getting sick/anxious but I can now breathe and relax my body through things so that I can actually be a functional person. I still get sick, but it seems less frequent. I think I will do another round later this year (need a break from the daily commitment) and I might even possibly consider seeing an in-person hypnotherapist because it seems to be something that really helps me to relax and deal with things.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

bump


----------

